# why are most of the animal villager's feet flat and why are their fingers missing 0_o



## The friendcode exchanger (Jun 1, 2015)

when I look at most of my villagers except Broffina the hen it appears that they dont have any toes  their feet are flat and their fingers are missing do they have fingers or toes 0_o?


----------



## Deermie (Jun 1, 2015)

They grow opposable thumbs in times of need, then they fall off like lizard tails only to be regrown..


----------



## charmi (Jun 1, 2015)

this makes me laugh so much xD


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 3, 2015)

I think it's for simplification, and if I may make my point clear, it is.

No replies saying simplification.

Fanart tends to do this thing because of it. It gives the animals fingers, and toes, too.


----------



## MsPancake (Jun 4, 2015)

http://media.giphy.com/media/Qld1cd6a6QlWw/giphy.gif


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 4, 2015)

Because the 3DS doesn't have enough power to render those? Maybe in a Wii U title.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 17, 2015)

I forgot to mention, but K.K. Slider is the only one with actual paws. Everyone else gets screwed over.


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (Jun 18, 2015)

all the bird villagers and k.k slider have toes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 18, 2015)

Kk slider is _naked_ though


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (Jun 18, 2015)

yea you are right k.k slider is nude but he is a dog after all and real dogs dont wear clothes


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 18, 2015)

thefriendcodexchanger said:


> yea you are right k.k slider is nude but he is a dog after all and real dogs dont wear clothes



My dog does. She wears the most adorable little outfits! Like we got her a pink coat and a Santa outfit and omg she is so cute!


----------



## Biskit11 (Jun 18, 2015)

thefriendcodexchanger said:


> when I look at most of my villagers except Broffina the hen it appears that they dont have any toes  their feet are flat and their fingers are missing do they have fingers or toes 0_o?



I never really thought of that but I guess it is kind of strange. Nice profile picture big the way, Bones is awesome.


----------



## earthquake (Jun 19, 2015)

this post is so baked. are we really talking about this??? in a game where you live with and speak to animals on a daily basis????
are you guys baked??????

sorry i just. is this a real discussion like lmao are we actually discussing why video game animals dont have toes or fingers???


----------



## Biskit11 (Jun 19, 2015)

v a n i l l a said:


> this post is so baked. are we really talking about this??? in a game where you live with and speak to animals on a daily basis????
> are you guys baked??????
> 
> sorry i just. is this a real discussion like lmao are we actually discussing why video game animals dont have toes or fingers???



I guess it was just something to think about but I am happy the way the animal look now.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 19, 2015)

thefriendcodexchanger said:


> yea you are right k.k slider is nude but he is a dog after all and real dogs dont wear clothes



I think it has more to do with him being kind of a hippie tbh

also, because its an intentional design choice for the sake of visual simplicity


----------



## creamyy (Jun 19, 2015)

they don't need toes.


----------



## earthquake (Jun 19, 2015)

creamyy said:


> they don't need toes.



thank you.


----------



## Espurr (Jun 19, 2015)

This is simply because animals other than apes, monkeys, squirrels and other rodents don't have fingers or toes, but extensions of the initial paw, and in birds' cases, talons.  Octopi don't have toes or fingers 'cuz they're octopi.

That, or the animation editors think they're cuter without digits.


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 19, 2015)

The game was built off of N64 graphics, that's why everything looks simple and crap.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 19, 2015)

Imagine seeing Truffles with fingers... *shudders*


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 19, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Imagine seeing Truffles with fingers... *shudders*


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 21, 2015)

I wound die if i saw a deer with fingers or a horse with fingers.....


----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Jun 22, 2015)

Kenshingumi said:


> I wound die if i saw a deer with fingers or a horse with fingers.....



xD


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2015)

ur playing a game where animals can talk and live in houses and talk to humans and go shopping and catch fish and catch bugs yet u only find it strange coz they have flat feet and missing fingers??


----------

